# Bipod



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Whats the best bipod out there, something that will work great on rifles. thanks


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Harris 25S


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Another vote for the Harris swivel.

I have a 6" to 9" specifically for prone shooting and the 25S that BradT mentioned for general hunting because with the 11" to 25" range of the 25S you can use it prone, but it is also high enough to use sitting in tall grass.

huntin1


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've got the 25C with the swivel. Whats the difference between 25S and 25C? I think its lenth.

I would recomend the Harris. I've put mine through several years of hard work. Calling in x-treme cold and bringing it back in the house more times than I want to count. It handles the moister well.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

As far as I know, 'S' means swivel. I purchased the 25C without the swivel, and traded it in for the 25C - S (with the swivel). For hunting, you pretty much need that swivel. I don't see how you'd shoot on uneven terrain without it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Caldwell, it's too long for prone, and the adjusters won't stay put. I wimped out on the price tag. Never again. HARRIS


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have a B-SQUARE bipod that pans and tilts also. it was fairly expensive, but i'm not that impressed with it. it works alright and i like how it tilts, but i think the next one i buy will be a harris.


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

i have a harris rock mount and i have no complaints it was my dads before mine so its been around for 20 years and still works like new


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just bought a Versa-Pod Model III spring-loaded bipod system 15"-23", i really dont know if i made a bad choice or what. where abouts can i buy the Harris 25S at and about how much does it cost? Im wanting the best so i can get it put on my new Savage Predator Hunter 22-250 camo rifle. And i will be hunting setting type position not prone. Thanks for your replys


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

They run about $125 but well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Most of the scheels and cabelas's stores carry them if not just do a search on the net


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

with any bi-pod, especially on synthetic stocks, watch the front sling stub. The bi-pod will work it loose and pull it out. Had this happen on 2 synth. and one wood.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The cost of the harris is worth it. I should have bought a few more a couple years back. They have really gone up in cost the last few years.


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Does anyone know much about the Versa-Pod Model III spring-loaded bipod system? thanks


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

kase said:


> i have a B-SQUARE bipod that pans and tilts also. it was fairly expensive, but i'm not that impressed with it. it works alright and i like how it tilts, but i think the next one i buy will be a harris.


I've got the B-Square, too. I hate it, it's too long for comfortably shooting prone but too short to sit with. It also scraped up the stock of my gun and keeps coming loose. Before I go out next, that things coming off and I'm putting my elbows on my knees to shoot...


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Does anyone know much about the Versa-Pod Model III spring-loaded bipod system? thanks


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

I guess im on the wrong forum site to ask about anything, i will go somewhere's better thanks for not replying


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Maybe no one knows anything about your Versa-Pod Model III spring-loaded bipod system. I've never even heard of it. And I'm sure people figured it would be better to say nothing at all then to say nope, never heard of it. Cause then all you'd have is a bunch of people saying, Nope never heard of it or, nope, I dont have one, or, nope I dont have any experience with one of those or, One of my budies has one but he has'nt said anything to me about it. Is that what you want?
You're more than welcome to ask the same question on other sites. I hope your quest for the truth finds you satisfaction my friend. I hope your journey is a short one.


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

well thanks anyways for getting back with me, that would have been fine enough with me if people came back and said no they never herd of it, i was fine with that, it just seemed the people here has dies or something. Im just going to be buying the new savage predator rifle thats comming out and want the best for that gun is all, i will be getting it in a short time and need awnswers fast you know to get it all set up. thanks anyways for the reply just glade to see someone alive on here lol, later


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats one helluva good choice for a rifle. I'd get the Harris bipod if I were you, But if you get the Versa Pod, let me know how you like it after you've used it a few times.


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

yea i just bought a youth savage 22-250 and putting the Versa Pod on it, and im going to try out the new savage predator and i will put a harris on that one. I guess i will mix up alot of my calling i have a few T2 TERMINATOR Calls and the critter call standard, i also have like 2 johnny stewart and 2 knight and hale electric callers lol so im getting ready to get into this. Im buying a bunch od different kinds of tapes, what will you say i should use to call these coyotes in? im in the east here in ohio, what would you go with ..... thanks


----------



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate bipods cause you have to adjust the legs with the ground, and sometimes they wont get high enough over the grass. Go buy a cheap camera tripod. Get a wire coat hanger and a foam sleeping pad to mold a rest for your rifle. The rest should be a U shape. Duct tape the foam to the top of the tripod, then spray paint it whatever you want. You cant shoot prone with it but it works great for sitting. If I can go prone I am perfectly happy using my back pack to rest on.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

cbbase32 said:


> what will you say i should use to call these coyotes in? im in the east here in ohio, what would you go with ..... thanks


Odd sounds are good. I've had success with coyote raccoon fight, Coyote pup distress, fawn distress. But the old rabbit in distress is and will continue to be a consistant killer of coyotes. If the weather conditions are right and the need for food is bad, then any prey distress will have them comming on the run, but since winter is now over, it will pay to be a bit more patient.


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the help Bloodyblinddoors, and if any luck at all on any animals i will post them here for you to see, you been a big help thanks once again


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats why I'm here. Good hunting.


----------

